# Please Vote and Help Name My Hedgie



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hello All,
My newest girl needs a name she is a Grey Algerian that was born 1/7/09.
I like the women of X-men and already have one girl named Mystique and one named Storm.
Staying with the x-men women theme i have created a poll with all X-women names please take the time to vote cause your vote counts.
The polls will be open for 10 days  and i will decide all tiebreakers

EDIT JUBILEE not JUBLIEE
EDIT ROGUE not ROUGE thanks Marc :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Keep them votes coming


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Did you vote Larry? :?:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Definitely Shadowcat for my vote. It seems to fit perfectly since she's Algerian Grey.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I chose Phoenix Because she's Algerian *Grey* (Jean *Grey*)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Shelbys Mom said:


> Did you vote Larry? :?:


I voted for Jubilee but i like them all


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

And I voted for Shadowcat!! I find it cute and original!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I like Widget but think of it as a boys name. I have a Widget but I didn't name him.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Widget Originally from the Days of Future Past timeline is A living robot containing Kate Pryde's consciousness


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Anybodies race at this point except Ms.Marvel she has a goose egg but with 9 days left anything is possible.


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

I Voted For Rouge  My Favorite Character in The X-Men :lol: and My Fave Name :mrgreen: 

But I think They're All CUTE and AWESOME Names For Any Hedgie       :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Your vote could make the difference only 8 days left to vote


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Knowing nothing about x-men and women of x-men, my vote for Mirage is based on her facial features, in tribute to any potential desert ancestry in her.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I voted for Sage only because I LOVE that name and when I have kids, one of them will have that name. Plus it could be a name for a boy or a girl so thats a good thing  

Congrats on your new little girl


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Anyone who has not voted yet please do so  
Less than 7 days left.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

Voted for Shadowcat. I don't know the character but your hedgie's coloring looks shadowy.


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

If you go with Shadowcat, I would use one of her other names, like Pryde or Sprite. I don't think I'd be able to call my hedgie Shadowcat without laughing.. Not trying to be offensive but as much as I like X-Men, that's a strange name for a pet even if the pet is a cat. Phoenix was an awesome character but also kinda strange to name your hedgie after a bird. Jubilee is a nice name and so is Rogue (not spelled Rouge). I'm voting for Rogue because I liked the character a lot more than Jubilee.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Marc said:


> If you go with Shadowcat, I would use one of her other names, like Pryde or Sprite. I don't think I'd be able to call my hedgie Shadowcat without laughing.. Not trying to be offensive but as much as I like X-Men, that's a strange name for a pet even if the pet is a cat. Phoenix was an awesome character but also kinda strange to name your hedgie after a bird. Jubilee is a nice name and so is Rogue (not spelled Rouge). I'm voting for Rogue because I liked the character a lot more than Jubilee.


Thanks for your vote Marc  
I tried to edit but could not also spelled jubilee wrong lol


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Larry needs a spell checker too! 
(I almost always use spell check :? )


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Shelbys Mom said:


> Larry needs a spell checker too!
> (I almost always use spell check :? )


I do :lol: where can i get one :?


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

http://www.iespell.com/
It's for internet explorer.
I recently started using this one and so far it's pretty good.

When you type your message you just right click then click Check Spelling.


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

Or just use Firefox because besides the fact that it's a much better browser, it also has spell check built in. Chrome is also much better than IE but I need Firefox for its web programming debugging features.. Sorry to be so off topic but I hate IE and all of Microsoft's web services.. They can't even get more than half of their own employees to use their services instead of Google http://www.switched.com/2009/04/14/half ... ve-search/


----------



## Lemon (May 14, 2009)

Emma Frost is an awesome name! I would call her Miss Frost. Ha ha. Too cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Only 4 days left to vote  
Thanks for voting everyone :!: 
Looks like Widget is gonna win :|


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

i chose widget it just seems like the sweetest name ever


----------



## thelostsock (May 27, 2009)

How do you feel about the name Widget Larry? The emoticon after makes me curious. I hopw you keep in mind that although this poll was tonnes of fun it is certainly up to you on what you are going to name your baby 
I voted for Rogue personally


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

thelostsock said:


> How do you feel about the name Widget Larry? The emoticon after makes me curious. I hopw you keep in mind that although this poll was tonnes of fun it is certainly up to you on what you are going to name your baby
> I voted for Rogue personally


To be honest i don't like it that much and just put it in as a field filler :lol: 
But if it wins i will keep the name anyway :mrgreen:


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

Maybe you could have a run off pole between the top two winners...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hedgewawa said:


> Maybe you could have a run off pole between the top two winners...


I might do a runoff poll if there is a tie  but that's the only way..unless it is determined that there have been some hanging chads :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Only three days left to vote  
And it looks like we have a runaway in Widget


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

LarryT said:


> thelostsock said:
> 
> 
> > How do you feel about the name Widget Larry? The emoticon after makes me curious. I hopw you keep in mind that although this poll was tonnes of fun it is certainly up to you on what you are going to name your baby
> ...


You could do like I've done before!
If everyone decides on a name that I don't care for I use their chosen name as the "Middle" name 

For example I had a dog that my nephew wanted to name Kiara I named her Sydney so her full name was Sydney Kiara. He also gave her sister her middle name. Sierra Mist, he named her after a drink :shock: 
I like the name Widget though, reminds me of ewoks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

widget is not so bad it has started to grow on me :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Only 2 days left to vote


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like your gonna have a little Widget on your hands!

I use to have a puppy named Wicket  
I know that was random but it reminded me of him.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Please vote! the poll's close tomorrow(sunday)night at 8:49pm


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for your votes everyone only 1 hour left and Widget is winning in a landslide :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The polls have closed thanks to the 51 people who took the time to vote  
The winner is Widget :mrgreen: 
This name has grown on me alot in the past 10 days  and hope it grows on me for years to come :mrgreen:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

YaY little widget!! hehe very cute!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Yay! Widget's gotta name!!!

Give her some extra mealies for waiting so long for a name!


----------

